# Copper fittings



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I noticed here lately that it seems to be real hard to get a fitting to fit the pipe. I have to tap it several times to make it go on. This is especially with the type"L" coper pipe.

Anyone else see this going on?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes it has happened to me also, irritates the hell out of me, I'm glad that I don't do too much copper anymore on account of this.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sometimes when the cutter wheel gets dull it leaves and small raised edge on the end of the pipe. It is fairly easy to see after sanding the pipe (which is a must:laughing.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Sometimes when the cutter wheel gets dull it leaves and small raised edge on the end of the pipe. It is fairly easy to see after sanding the pipe (which is a must:laughing.


Yes I can see this being the case, dang I guess we really need to change the cutter wheels once every 4 years. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Sometimes when the cutter wheel gets dull it leaves and small raised edge on the end of the pipe. It is fairly easy to see after sanding the pipe (which is a must:laughing.


Umm, why sand??:whistling2:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing today (with a new wheel). very tight


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

muck said:


> i was thinking the same thing today (with a new wheel). very tight


Another possible cause for the raised ridge is tightening the cutter too quickly. It kinda plows


----------



## PEXguru (Feb 12, 2009)

Use the small pocket-knife-like blade on the cutter to ream the Outside of the pipe. Works every time. The problem shows up only when you put excess force into cutting the pipe (i.e. when trying to cut it quicker).


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

We had some tubing come out to Great Britain that was out of tolerace and it gave us a fight at every fitting connection. The next order of tubing came from Cerro (I think) and it was perfect.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

trick1 said:


> We had some tubing come out to Great Britain that was out of tolerace and it gave us a fight at every fitting connection. The next order of tubing came from Cerro (I think) and it was perfect.


British tube would be metric.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

See if you used PEX you wouldn't have this issue, you could just crimp and go


----------

